# 2013 cc trunk automatically opens when shifting in Reverse.



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

This just started today. I have a manual CC and I put my car in reverse and the trunk just opened. It stays shut when normal driving but only opens in reverse. Has anyone had this problem before? Please help! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Did you retrofit a reverse camera or do you have one?

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

It is completely stock. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

No backup camera either. Didn't come with one then. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

Time for a new trunk harness. That sounds like a short between the reverse lights and trunk release. The harnesses on our cars are known to fail. Should be a few good diys here on vortex


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

Then this is a pretty strange one. The only wiring I know of that goes to the back is the one that powers the reverse lights when the reverse gear is engaged. I can only think of this wire potentially rubbing of on the trunk latch wire thus popping the trunk when engaged. 

This of course is a very very wild guess. 

If you're pretty handy you may take off the trunk lid lining to check the wires (this is relatively easy having done so when installing my emblem reverse camera) or probably just have it looked at in a workshop. 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Jscharff said:


> Time for a new trunk harness. That sounds like a short between the reverse lights and trunk release. The harnesses on our cars are known to fail. Should be a few good diys here on vortex
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What this guy said. This is very common problem, there is literally at least one post per week about this. 
https://www.bing.com/search?q=vw+cc+trunk+harness&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR

I guess we are slowly getting to 2013 models  . So on average this happens 4 years after the car is purchased. Considering 2017 is the latest model, there will be posts like this this to at least 2021


----------



## jdeltree (Jan 6, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> What this guy said. This is very common problem, there is literally at least one post per week about this.
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=vw+cc+trunk+harness&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR
> 
> I guess we are slowly getting to 2013 models  . So on average this happens 4 years after the car is purchased. Considering 2017 is the latest model, there will be posts like this this to at least 2021


Lmao @ posts like this in 2021 

Sent from my HTC 10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

OEMplusCC said:


> What this guy said. This is very common problem, there is literally at least one post per week about this.
> https://www.bing.com/search?q=vw+cc+trunk+harness&pc=MOZI&form=MOZSBR
> 
> I guess we are slowly getting to 2013 models  . So on average this happens 4 years after the car is purchased. Considering 2017 is the latest model, there will be posts like this this to at least 2021


It's weird I have a 2009 manual 2.0 (122,000 miles) and I haven't ever had a harness issue (and that black trim above the trunk is also still original and in one piece) *knocks on wood*


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kbad (May 26, 2007)

hey man .. ditto ditto ditto .. a short in the trunk wiring harness (check out video) - it carries the wires for the reverse lamps as well as the trunk release and prone to wear, depending on use, and short out where the trunk twists/bends the harness as it is opened and closed .. since its manual, for s&g, if car is not on and you do not insert key, then place gear into reverse and see what happens .. good luck!


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Your trunk lid wire harness probably looks like this under the black protective felt tape wrap. Considering the trunk release mechanism is on the trunk lid, you likely have a wire harness with the positive line for the reverse lights coming into contact with the positive line for the trunk release. This happens and "click" the trunk opens.


----------



## CedarburgTDI (Jul 14, 2014)

Here's how you get the trunk lid carpet and covers removed:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-a-2010-CC(Access-to-trunk-lid-wiring-Harness)

I don't have a DIY for the side panel in the trunk. On the VR6's like me, the battery hatch on that side is huge, and gives enough room to undo the harness without having to pull the carpet off that part of the trunk.

I have new harness at-the-ready in my spare parts crate for when (not if) mine craps out.


----------



## foxracr10 (Oct 3, 2006)

Press the trunk release and see if the reverse lights light up


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## touareg32 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ok! Thanks guys! Makes sense with the harness. Didn't know they were a constant problem with such a newer car like this one. At least fairly new. Will definitely be looking into it and taking apart everything in the trunk area. Thanks again! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

I guess it really comes down to fact how many times you open the trunk through out the life of your car.


----------

